#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2007-10-29
<charles_> Transmission 0.91 is out: http://download.m0k.org/transmission/files/transmission-0.91.tar.bz2
<bluekuja> heya camrdale
<camrdale> hi
<bluekuja> I was wondering to create something like debian-p2p
<bluekuja> project
<bluekuja> what do yout hink?
<camrdale> within debian?
<bluekuja> yes, in debian
<bluekuja> maybe focusing on a collaboration with Ubuntu
<bluekuja> as we are doing
<bluekuja> atm
<camrdale> it might work, might not, depends on whether the maintainers of p2p packages want to join it
<bluekuja> true
<camrdale> IMO debian doesn't have much group maintenance the way ubuntu does
<camrdale> except for big things like X
<camrdale> well, there is debian-python debian-perl debian-games
<bluekuja> camrdale, or maybe a debian-torrent
<bluekuja> :)
<camrdale> maybe, you could try suggesting it to the debian-devel mailing list
<camrdale> you would get some good feedback there
<bluekuja> yep
<bluekuja> camrdale, debtorrent got synced
<bluekuja> did you see? :)
<camrdale> I did, that's great :)
<bluekuja> have you tried to use it on gutsy already?
<bluekuja> any feedback?
<camrdale> I use it on gutsy, seems to work fine, no problems yet
<bluekuja> great
<bluekuja> camrdale, do you maintain deluge-torrent too?
<camrdale> nope
<bluekuja> k
<bluekuja> ember, ?
<ember> hi
<bluekuja> ember, why did you use my changelog's entry?
<bluekuja> and pushed it to REVU?
<ember> oh it was a mistake
<ember> i was just testing to up to revu
<ember> and i forgot to change the changelog
<bluekuja> ember, you did a binary upload
<bluekuja> and an archive-admin
<bluekuja> told me
<bluekuja> "hey, why you upload it to REVU?"
<bluekuja> so please ask me sorry on motu channel
<bluekuja> or at least
<bluekuja> explain what you did
<ember> dput uped everything in that dir
<bluekuja> I know...
<ember> who was the archive-admin?
<bluekuja> hobbsee
<ember> ok i'm gonna talk to him
<ember> it's not your fault
<ember> sorry
<bluekuja> k, fine
<bluekuja> ember, just keep more attention next time
<bluekuja> I know it's a minor thing
<ember> yeah, sorry
<charles_> I've got a Ubuntu user in #transmission who's getting a build error that smells to me like a missing devel package or something:
<charles_> "/bin/sh: -o: not found"
<charles_> has anyone seen this before?
<charles_> more specifically:
<charles_> 10:27 < vermon> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/marius/transmission-0.91/po'
<charles_> 10:27 < vermon> file=`echo de | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \
<charles_> 10:27 < vermon>           && rm -f $file &&  -o $file de.po
<charles_> 10:27 < vermon> /bin/sh: -o: not found
<bluekuja> charles_, mmm...never seen that
<bluekuja> plus there are no bugs
<bluekuja> about it
<bluekuja> on LP
<ember> same, and i have compiled here and no problem at all
<charles_> google thinks vermon might be missing gettext
<camrdale> I think it might be a problem with dash vs bash
<bluekuja> yep
<bluekuja> camrdale advice might be right
<camrdale> ask him what shell he's using
<charles_> camrdale: he didn't have gettext installed
<bluekuja> off to dinner
<camrdale> charles_: that seems more likely to be the problem
<camrdale> guess I was wrong
<charles_> thanks anyway.  I get lost giving support for all the different distros :)
<charles_> so far today I've answered build questions for ubuntu, openbsd, solaris, and gentoo.  But it's a learning experience, I guess
#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2007-10-31
<bluekuja> javamaniac, heya
<jdong> bluekuja: damn thing is *still* building; this is absurd
<jdong> bluekuja: I'm just gonna ACK the backport.
<bluekuja> jdong, still waiting to get built?
<jdong> yeah
<bluekuja> damn, I'm lagging like hell
<bluekuja> 20 seconds of lag
<bluekuja> -.-
#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2007-11-01
<DaaT> :)
<bluekuja> hi DaaT
<DaaT> hi
<bluekuja> DaaT, need something?
<DaaT> having problems with a getdeb.com transmission pkg
<DaaT> but i've contacted the author
<bluekuja> DaaT, new release should be in debian already
<bluekuja> I think not the latest
<DaaT> it's 0.91
<DaaT> the latest i mean
<bluekuja> and in debian is?
<DaaT> in synaptic its 0.72
<bluekuja> in debian I see a first release
<bluekuja> with no updates
<bluekuja> since august 2006
<jdong> bluekuja: I'm gonna play with swt-gtk 3.3 from Debian and see if I can bootstrap azureus 3.0.3.4 on Hardy
<bluekuja> jdong, great, let me know if you need an hand for testing
<javamaniac> bluekuja, heya
<bluekuja> javamaniac, heya mate
<bluekuja> javamaniac, did you see latest revision?
<javamaniac> bluekuja, which bug did you fixed?
<javamaniac> yep
<bluekuja> javamaniac, menu one and gnome-btdownload empties the field "name" when opening a .torrent
<bluekuja> (fixed upstream)
<bluekuja> now we a clean BTS
<javamaniac> great!
<bluekuja> :)
 * javamaniac hugs bluekuja 
 * bluekuja hugs javamaniac too 
<bluekuja> :)
<javamaniac> hehe :)
<bluekuja> I've tried to package 0.0.30
<bluekuja> but there is a problem on building
<bluekuja> I guess a deps change
<bluekuja> we'll wait to have it fixed
<bluekuja> before moving to package it
<javamaniac> oh ok, I'll look into it too
<bluekuja> fine :)
<jdong> bluekuja: uh oh I awoke doko again
<bluekuja> lol
<jdong> bluekuja: ok, doko's markedly pissed that I'm not reapplying the native theming patches.... I'll prep a package with them tonight and attach a test deb for gutsy onto the bug report
<jdong> as long as it doesn't make azureus explode I honestly don't care either way with the patches
<bluekuja> true
<bluekuja> when the report is open
<bluekuja> tell me
<jdong> I am beginning to finally undersatnd why nobody likes to touch Azureus
<jdong> I merely wanted to know why the patches were important
<jdong> and the response I got back was basically if I wasn't going to do it he would upload it.
<jdong> oh well at any rate, bio homework now, azureus fun later
<jdong> but mark my words, the moment anything goes wrong with Azureus I'm going to be blamed to no end
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> that's for sure
<bluekuja> I hope everything will be ok
<bluekuja> don't want ppl to blame you after tons hours spent
<bluekuja> on working on it
#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2007-11-02
<Sandig> hello
<Sandig> i'm trying to install transmission on a fresh install of ubuntu 7.10
<Sandig> but apparently it can't find the package in the repository
<Sandig> i'm using "sudo apt-get install transmission"
<Sandig> and it says "E: Couldn't find package transmission"
<bluekuja> Sandig, is universe enabled?
<Sandig> i think so
<bluekuja> Sandig, check that please
<bluekuja> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sandig> under applications->add/remove->preferences i have all the sources (including universe) checked and it doesn't show up there either
<Sandig> yes it is enabled in that file
<bluekuja> Sandig, do
<bluekuja> apt-cache search transmission
<bluekuja> I get transmission - free, lightweight BitTorrent client
<bluekuja> transmission-cli - free, lightweight BitTorrent client
<bluekuja> transmission-gtk - graphical user interface for transmission
<Sandig> nothing
<Sandig> well
<bluekuja> impossible :)
<bluekuja> Sandig, then you don't have universe on
<Sandig> i do!
<bluekuja> Sandig, apt-get install verlihub
<bluekuja> for instance
<bluekuja> what do you get?
<Sandig> http://www.sandig.co.uk/uploads/transmission.JPG
<Sandig> it can't find that either
<bluekuja> Sandig, pastebin your sources.list
<Sandig> gah
<Sandig> i have to go
<Sandig> i'll be back in a few hours, probably
<bluekuja> ok, fin
<bluekuja> e
<Sandig> thanks for your help so far
<bluekuja> np, let me know when back
<Sandig> okay
<Sandig> cheers
<night> hey i'm trying to get the latest version of transmission 0.91 but when using synaptics the latest i get is 0.72, any ideas
<bluekuja> night, this question got asked some days ago as well
<bluekuja> night, which version does Debian have?
<night> i don't know, do you mean what version do their repos have
<bluekuja> yes
<bluekuja> actually gutsy have
<bluekuja> transmission | 0.72.dfsg-1 | http://it.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Packages
<bluekuja> transmission | 0.72.dfsg-1 | http://it.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Sources
<night> to be honest i'm new at this game, how do i find the address of the debian repos to add them and is there a secific one i should add
<bluekuja> night, Package: transmission (0.91.dfsg-1)
<bluekuja> debian got 0.91
<night> cool how do i add this bad boy repo
<bluekuja> night, we should ask for a sync
<bluekuja> I need to check if there are Ubuntu remaining changes
<bluekuja> if not
<night> what do you mean
<bluekuja> I mean syncing that package from debian
<bluekuja> to have it on ubuntu
<night> nice
<night> linux is the beast of an OS i always hoped it would be
<bluekuja> night, why?
<night> cause its legend you can ask for stuff to be added,
<night> legend
<night> how do we ask,
<bluekuja> night, new transmission
<bluekuja> has been already synced
<bluekuja> into hardy
<bluekuja> you should ask for a backport then
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> (if that's possible)
<night> whats hardy
<bluekuja> new Ubuntu release
<bluekuja> :)
<night> thought it was gutsyi thiught it was gutsy
<bluekuja> development
<bluekuja> circle is hardy
<bluekuja> but current release is hardy
<night> oh
<jdong> bluekuja: ok, let me look into tranny backport
<bluekuja> jdong, was going to ping you for it in a bit
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> jdong, some ppl asked for latest tranny version
<jdong> hardy has 0.90
<jdong> let me see if that backports
<bluekuja> yep
<jdong> bluekuja: works
<bluekuja> jdong, simply great
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> jdong, want me to open a request or willing to do that on your own?
<jdong> bluekuja: I'll do that
<bluekuja> jdong, you rock
<bluekuja> ;)
<jdong> DIST=feisty prevu lp:transmission
<jdong> oops wrong screen
<bluekuja> hehe
 * jdong hacked prevu to support lp:pkgname/distro syntax
<bluekuja> oh really??
<jdong> it goes to LP and scrapes for .dsc url's :D
<jdong> lol
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> is it in the hardy version?
<jdong> nope, not yet
<jdong> it's a bit too hackish to see the light of day yet
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> fine ^^
<jdong> the LP scraper is written in Ruby, and prevu itself is in python
<bluekuja> when you have a more stable version
<bluekuja> would be nice to test it out
<jdong> yeah totally
<jdong> I'm gonna rewrite the scraper in Python
<jdong> and then we're good to go
<jdong> I've got a prevu upload in preparation
<bluekuja> cool, let me know when needed
<jdong> transmissions backports to feisty too
<bluekuja> btw I'm reading a new python book atm
<bluekuja> it's huge
<bluekuja> great, we can have it backported for feisty as well then
<bluekuja> fine
<bluekuja> going to read
<bluekuja> cu all tomorrow
<bluekuja> g'night
<bluekuja> :)
<night> hello again
<sandig> hey
<sandig> so basically i'm trying to install transmission
<bluekuja> night, tranny will be synced soon
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> heya sandig
<sandig> hey
<night> oh legend
<night> like days or hurs
<bluekuja> night, lol
<night> hours
<bluekuja> :D
<sandig> trying to install transmission - apt-get says it doesn't exist
<sandig> universe *is* enabled
<bluekuja> sandig, can you please
<bluekuja> pastebin
<bluekuja> your sources.list
<bluekuja> ?
<night> bluekuja: why you laugh at my ignorance,
<bluekuja> night, :)
<night> hahaha
<sandig> http://pastebin.com/m18d3f93f
<bluekuja> sandig, you are still on feisty??
<night> bluekuja: seriously thought can i expect that new vresion tommorow or what
<bluekuja> night, depends from archive-admins
<night> sweet,
<sandig> bluekuja, yeah.. but should that matter?
<bluekuja> night, UDS is running
<bluekuja> sandig, actually
<bluekuja> feisty doesnt have transmission
<night> bluekuja: ? UDS ?
<bluekuja> at all
<bluekuja> sandig, jdong is backporting it to feisty as well
<bluekuja> so you'll have to add backports
<sandig> or update to gutsy?
<bluekuja> to your sources.list or via synaptic
<bluekuja> well, that's your choice
<bluekuja> night, Ubuntu Developer Summit
<sandig> alright
<sandig> i'll do that then
<night> ahhhhhhhhhhhhh
<bluekuja> sandig, if you upgrade to gutsy
<night> bluekuja: linux plus irc equals problem free motoring
<bluekuja> you'll have 0.72
<sandig> oh.. why is that?
<bluekuja> sandig, jdong is backporting it to gutsy so you can get 0.91
<bluekuja> or whatever it is now
<bluekuja> night, well, asking for a new release and having it done some days alter
<bluekuja> *later
<bluekuja> is something nice
<bluekuja> isnt it?
<sandig> well... i'm probably gonna upgrade anyway - i didn't realise this system was still running feisty
<night> yeah
<bluekuja> sandig, great :)
<bluekuja> sandig, let me know if you encounter any other problem
<sandig> thanks very much
<bluekuja> np :)
<sandig> i'm just trying to get torrentflux working
<bluekuja> ^^
<sandig> transmission is the last thing it needs
<bluekuja> yep
<bluekuja> night, sandig: subscribe to the backport bug
<bluekuja> so you can notice when it gets backported
<bluekuja> jdong, backport bug ID is out already?
<sandig> righto
<sandig> link?
<bluekuja> sandig, jdong was opening it
<sandig> oh right
<bluekuja> so we need him for the bug ID/LInk
<sandig> sorry
<night> how do i do that
<bluekuja> night, via launchpad
<bluekuja> login in your account
<bluekuja> get the bug link
<bluekuja> left panel --> subscribe
<bluekuja> ooook, fine
<bluekuja> going to read
<bluekuja> and then off to bed
<night> see you
<bluekuja> cu tomorrow
<bluekuja> and take care :)
<sandig> evening bluekuja
<jdong> bug 159636
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 159636 in gutsy-backports "Backport Transmission 0.90" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159636
<jdong> bluekuja: sandig ^^
<bluekuja> jdong, great :)
 * bluekuja off for real
<sandig>  aha
<sandig> cool
#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2007-11-03
<jdong> bluekuja: ok, working on applying the patches doko insists on...
<jdong> oh for christ's sakes
<jdong> the patches have UNIX line endings, upstream tarball has dos line endings
<jdong> bluekuja: ok you know what? I give up on patching this. Different line endings, different indentation levels....
<jdong> if doko insists on applying the patches as he said, he can feel free to.
#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2008-10-29
<murlidhar> hi all. i think libtorrent0.13 should be included in the repos
